# Raw food blunder



## So_many_chis (Sep 1, 2012)

I went to the butchers today to get some turkey necks / chicken wings for the dogs and the guy behind the counter was like "you can't give dogs chicken bones. Everyone knows that" and I said that they would be fine, as long as they are not cooked. Then he asked what dogs I have and when I said Chihuahuas he looked even more horrified. Anyways I felt like I had to stand up for myself which wasn't nice considering the place was full.

I went elsewhere and got my wings. Before I give them a wing each tomorrow, can someone just let me know if there is any part they really shouldn't have?

I started using nature's menu raw and this will be the first raw piece of meat I try.

Sorry, I know this has probably been asked a millions times but I really appreciate being able to get advice here. Some of Brodysmom's post have been really great.

Thanks xxx


----------

